# Scott Stiener TNA Wrestling and synthol ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just sat here bored to tears and watching TNA wrestling and he claims to have the biggest arms in wrestling but l swear the man is full of synthol :confused1:

Anyone else seen this ??


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

its strange cause he looks a bit to 'hard' to be using synthol but i know what you mean like. The mans a freak


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Pic's?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i've met Scott Steiner, what a big ba$tard!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

arrogant bastard lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Pic's?


Will try and find some.

He has no chest either, very odd.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> arrogant bastard lol


 me? :ban:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

The middle of chest looks completely missing, looks terrible to be fair


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> me? :ban:


Ss is an arrogant bastard lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Don't think that picture does justice to the state of his arms mate lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> Ss is an arrogant bastard lol


oh ok :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Don't think that picture does justice to the state of his arms mate lol


Best one l could find TBH not a natural shape tho you must agree.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't mess with Big Poppa Pump, Holla If Ya Hear Me!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2b4ejYCe5mE/SW1uCFbnvNI/AAAAAAAAFpE/LJN7U2xpYl4/s400/Scott+Steiner...jpg


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Best one l could find TBH not a natural shape tho you must agree.


They said to return to the wrestling he had to take a test for gear or somit, but said he only would if triple h did. And he mysteriously got out of it through that - Wikipedia is the source of that info mate lol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


>


Yeah looks like synth to me as well mate ie. looks like a freak lol!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Hes got a vein in his bi though, is that possiblle on synthol?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Hes got a vein in his bi though, is that possiblle on synthol?


Its not so much hi bi's on tv more his tri's TBH. Plus the othe odd things about his physique.

:thumbup1:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

His whole body is sort of, not normal so to speak. Nothing about him looks natural


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

did you see bobby lashley?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

vette777 said:


> i have been doing gear for twelve years and the best oral in my opinion is danabol ds. this d-bol is excellent. great for bulking up. go to xxxxxxxxxxxxx. these guys are 100% reliable. no problem with customs. ships out of japan. danabol ds is manufactured by BODY RESEARCH from THAILAND.


No way! And you say this gear will help me stack on mass!?  And I can go on this site and order some? Fantastic! :tongue:

I cant tell if its synthol or not with Steiner, although I do agree with the rest his physique does look a little odd lol. Hench as though


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

vette777 said:


> i have been doing gear for twelve years and the best oral in my opinion is danabol ds. this d-bol is excellent. great for bulking up. go to .
> 
> these guys are 100% reliable. no problem with customs. ships out of japan. danabol ds is manufactured by BODY RESEARCH from THAILAND.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

He was claiming this years ago. However as someone said they are hard looking to be synthol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys if you quote guys that have links to sources you are only quoting the source and this is aginst board rules, you might as well have posted the source yourselves.

At least Cap deleted out the source.......................

Someone is paying attention...............congrats cap.......


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well I wouldn't complain looking like him, synthol or not.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

He looks freaky. Always been mega vascular too. Not a great look, in my opinion but he is a big dog.

Bobby Lashley though, he is a beast...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SS full of the sh1t.

Look at the back of his triceps when relaxed.

When his arm is also extended he still got a peak.

His pec was torn in the middle...hence why he had the tatts,also his right side lat is bolloxed as well.

The guys a walking wreck.

Lashley...genetic freak.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> SS full of the sh1t.
> 
> Look at the back of his triceps when relaxed.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate thought l may have been talking sh*t for a minute.

:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Guys if you quote guys that have links to sources you are only quoting the source and this is aginst board rules, you might as well have posted the source yourselves.
> 
> At least Cap deleted out the source.......................
> 
> Someone is paying attention...............congrats cap.......


Thanks Uncle Hacks


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> SS full of the sh1t.
> 
> Look at the back of his triceps when relaxed.
> 
> ...


That's telling it like it is. Vince McMahon will want to sign you next:lol:


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont think its synthol just years of test. He just got freaky arms and as stated before previous injuries have affected his physique. If you look at him when he was younger he was in much better shape. He must of decided bigger was better, apprently he can hardly wrestle due to severe lower back problems, but insists on training to get bigger.

Mad man.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

> ][*B]I dont think its synthol just years of test*. He just got freaky arms and as stated before previous injuries have affected his physique. If you look at him when he was younger he was in much better shape. He must of decided bigger was better, apprently he can hardly wrestle due to severe lower back problems, but insists on training to get bigger.
> 
> Mad man.


Hmmm...thanks for the knowledge.....Now back to reading your flex mag.

Years of test... :lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Hes got a vein in his bi though, is that possiblle on synthol?


yes it is:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> yes it is:thumbup1:


Could be just years of test :lol:

Well ive been shooting test in my ass for over 10 years and i still havent got the babboon look. :whistling:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone seen rob terry in tna that guys a beast


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

m14rky said:


> anyone seen rob terry in tna that guys a beast


Apparantly natural too:lol:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> Apparantly natural too:lol:


yea he must be on the cellmass


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Could be just years of test :lol:
> 
> Well ive been shooting test in my ass for over 10 years and i still havent got the babboon look. :whistling:


ha ha i got a massive baboon butt i think its genetics though:laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> ha ha i got a massive baboon butt i think its genetics though:laugh:


Yeah...the avvy gives it away mate :lol:

Laurie...wheres shaun mc gone??

Tell him i said hi :thumbup1:


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

pea head said:



> Hmmm...thanks for the knowledge.....Now back to reading your flex mag.
> 
> Years of test... :lol:


Yeah im a noob didnt say i wasnt just stating my opinion. From what ive seen of snythol (which i openly admit is little) his arms dont have that kind of inflation. IMO. As little as that means.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mullen said:


> Yeah im a noob didnt say i wasnt just stating my opinion. From what ive seen of snythol (which i openly admit is little) his arms dont have that kind of inflation. IMO. As little as that means.


I said earlier mate its more his tri's that give that impression of synthol use.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm fair point they are monsterous.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

he's probably banging all sorts in so wouldn't surprise me. Although you have to ask what benefit would it have to a wrestler other than cosmetic. Steiner is a freak and always has been. He was a beast when I met him!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Didnt look to bad before he fcked up

http://www.ugo.com/tv/dominant-tag-teams/images/The-steiner-brothers.jpg

And the chest before the injury

http://www.fanpix.net/picture-gallery/294/586294-scott-steiner-picture.htm


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Yeah...the avvy gives it away mate :lol:
> 
> Laurie...wheres shaun mc gone??
> 
> Tell him i said hi :thumbup1:


hey pea head- shauns ok think hes having a few issues at the mo dont know too much to be fair:confused1:


----------

